# PPT - White text prints as black in greyscale mode



## Morgan19 (Oct 5, 2006)

I'm whipping up a Powerpoint presentation for a client and am running into an issue with printing. The title slides have dark backgrounds with white text; when I or the client print that slide in color everything's fine, but when we try printing in b&w or greyscale all the white text prints as black. I understand that PPT by default does all text as black in b&w white mode, but I would think it could handle white in greyscale.

Is there some fix for this?

m19


----------



## Natobasso (Oct 5, 2006)

Have you tried outputting a pdf of your powerpoint file and printing that?


----------



## Morgan19 (Oct 5, 2006)

Natobasso said:


> Have you tried outputting a pdf of your powerpoint file and printing that?



Yep. PDFing the presentation in greyscale makes the text black, too, before it's even printed. It's definitely PPT that's causing the black text, so I need to figure out if it's even possible to get the black text to print white. Oi.

m19


----------



## Natobasso (Oct 5, 2006)

I wonder if you can change the white color to 0% black? Might make a difference.


----------



## lurk (Oct 6, 2006)

Why don't you print to PDF in color and then just print the color PDF in grey?  That should give you the result you want.


----------



## Natobasso (Oct 6, 2006)

Lurk's got a point there...


----------



## prankmonkey (Oct 20, 2006)

have you tried setting the printer as greyscale instead of letting PPT do it?
also are you printing slides, handouts or notes?


----------

